# Abandoned Villiage (R2) - Challenge #3



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2012)

Photoshop and/or MS Paint challenge. Turn her into a zombie. Group will vote on results. Provide submissions by the 11:59pm (ET) on Friday afternoon. Voting will happen over the weekend.

Up for grabs will be a power-up of your choice as well as a powerup for a player of your choice (you pick their powerup for them).


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 6, 2012)

Done. I'd like the nuclear bomb. k thx bie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2012)

We're down to just 12 hours left for submissions. I would really hate to cancel the vote just because we only have 1 submission...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's another submission for ya Dex... Actually, here's a better pic of her:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok, so I dropped the ball on locking this down for the vote, so the voting starts now and will extend through Tuesday night.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 11, 2012)

I know its a little late, so it doesn't matter if It gets a vote or not. I'm surprised at how little many people participated.

Preserved some of the good parts


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2012)

I wanted to participate but I was in San Fran on vacation. Oh well. I did vote though.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually, they're both Lohan!

I think the second is a major improvement...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2012)

Only a few more hours to vote!!


----------

